# Got My Workshop Computer Installed



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I'm offwork with covid and starting to go stir crazy. Not a lot of energy, but I finally got my DOS computer moved out to my workshop. I am now ready to do my soil testing (once spring arrives)!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I'm offwork with covid and starting to go stir crazy. Not a lot of energy, but I finally got my DOS computer moved out to my workshop. I am now ready to do my soil testing (once spring arrives)!


Is that one wood-fired or just a simple hand-start model? :lol: :bd:


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

It's hand crank. It's actually fairly modern, but runs DOS great! It is running At-Home Soil Testing for the Do-It-Yourselfer, which I recently authored.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

This is cool. You wrote that software? We still utilize DOS at work for old machines we still support. Hell, I still carry around bootable DOS floppies if I'm in a pinch!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

lbb091919 said:


> This is cool. You wrote that software? We still utilize DOS at work for old machines we still support. Hell, I still carry around bootable DOS floppies if I'm in a pinch!


Yes I did. If you click into my profile, you can find it on my webpage.


----------

